# quick question/p1300 code/1999/AEG



## maussimo010 (Jun 6, 2005)

So i have been here in a long while because I've been out of the VW loop, but I'm back in bringing my brother in law's 1999 beetle back to life. 

2.0L
AEG engine code

Its finally running again after a lot of issues, but today it threw a P1300 engine code after being off the road for like 9 months, the mis-fire detected, fuel level too low code, and i believe it was cylinder 1.

Im pretty sure it hasn't had the coil packs changed ever, but it has had plugs and wires, so i plan on doing those. The thing is, i have NOT been able to find am ignition control module for the AEG, just for the 1.8T models...does the 1999 have one? I really want to get rid of this error code, and I don't mind shotgunning parts because the car is so old that I do not mind putting new parts on it even if they're still working, because due to age they're going to fail eventually, so why not now?

thanks in advance for any help at all!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.obd-codes.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6518

Based upon the above link; you might go through this testing process and see what the results are: (cracked coil packs, being a common problem): 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eshooting-Coil-pack-on-2-0-AZG-AVH-BEV-or-BBW

Service manual info: ignition coil and testing: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ion/specifications/electrical_specifications/

For replacement parts; be sure to get oem quality; aftermarket low quality stuff you can get at most auto parts stores, will not last and cause drivability problems. plugs are ngk or bosch (look up the correct ones; some 2.0L's require 4 ground electrode plugs), wires bremi, bosch, etc. and the ignition coil itself eldor, bremi, genuine vw, etc. 

For correct part numbers; you can look them up here (input your vin #): http://parts.vw.com/

For Bosch: https://www.boschautoparts.com/en/auto 

For NGK: https://www.ngksparkplugs.com/


----------



## maussimo010 (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks for the links...this is juicy stuff, especially the testing the coil pack specs...

so i still haven't figured out though, for this model/year beetle is there an ignition control module in this system? my google-fu is telling me there is not, but id like a confirmation if at all possible so I can rule that out as an issue.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I know the earlier New Beetle 2.0L's were not drive by wire but by cable and had different looking coils; however, aside from that I do not think they had a separate coil control module. I know other VW's did but I don't think the New Beetle ever had that setup. 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ion/specifications/electrical_specifications/


----------



## maussimo010 (Jun 6, 2005)

so if it DID have one, it SHOULD have shown up on that workshop manuals page so that there would be a testing procedure for it, and because it does not show up there, thats pretty much saying that there isn't one. Thats what Im getting out of it.

So for the p1300 code, it looks like the best way to get rid of it or troubleshoot it is to test or replace the coils, then test again, then if it still comes up, go for plugs and wires next, because it lookalike thats pretty much all thats left in the system after that that could cause it?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I haven't worked on a New Beetle that early; the 2.0L's I have worked on were later model Jetta's and they didn't have a module, as noted I would think the service manual would show it. However, I have not worked on your specific car and year 2.0L New Beetle. 

As for the misfire; it could be a number of things: spark plug, plug wire, injector, low compression, failing fuel pump, ecu, etc. I would go through the testing procedures and go through a process of elimination, seeing how you bought a low quality coil pack that might be a possibility.

If you have a VW scan tool; you could also, look at the misfire counter and see what comes up. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=vcd...rome..69i57.4091j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## maussimo010 (Jun 6, 2005)

my apologies for not making it clear: I have NOT purchased anything yet to remedy the p1300 error yet. NO coil pack...That was going to be the first place that i start and based on my assumption that its the original one and its a '99, i was going to replace that first, check for code again, then do plugs and wires, then check for code, and after that if its still there I would go other routes and get deeper into the system for troubleshooting. 

sorry for the misunderstanding. I was pricing a beck-arnley coil on amazon for $68.

I have done the spray bottle/plug wires arcing test on other cars before this with luck, and i tried it last night on this beetle, and i didnt see anything, nor did I get any hesitation/stumbling/poor idle when i sprayed, but it was also very difficult to see because the daytime running lights tend to light up the engine bay a bit regardless of how dark it is.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Historically, Beck Arnley; sold decent parts but I cannot vouch for them now. The genuine VW coil pack part # 032905106E; is made by ELDOR and is about $140. Bosch seems to be about $100 and other aftermarket are similar to your Beck Arnley and some sites, claim they are selling oem coils as well. I cannot vouch for other brands; I would trust a known brand like Bosch over no name aftermarket brands or unmarked parts. I would stay away from Meyle, Vemo, URO and Hamburg Technic; which tend to put their brand name on low quality offshore asian aftermarket parts. 

Many times; you can find a "oem" part, which is pretty much the same as the VW part but the brand/vw logo has been ground off the part. This can be a tricky thing to figure out; I tend to look at the photos of the genuine vw part and the oem with grind marks on it, same quality at a lower price.

I would not shop; strictly on price, you want a quality part that will last and perform as it should. It also; might be a good idea, to purchase from a trusted retailer, that you can trust and will have the support after the sale with guaranteed quality parts.


----------



## maussimo010 (Jun 6, 2005)

good things to think about! thank for the heads up!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

As an example; here is a "oem" part with the ground off cast part number and logo I am referring to (look at a "close up" view of the product photo): 

https://www.europaparts.com/ignition-coil-032905106e.html

Note how the price is cheaper but not as cheap, as the aftermarket parts sold at most stores online. Their description; also, gives you a clue about a "oem" part sold outside the vw dealer network: 

_"Brand new, OEM ignition coil. Made by an OE supplier to Volkswagen Group."
_

There are quite a few "genuine vw" coils on ebay for much less than buying from your vw dealer; one has to be careful of the seller and make sure they are genuine parts.


----------

